# Tires? (road commute only)



## lazybean (Feb 28, 2011)

I live in San Diego, I have a 11mile each way commute. It is mostly flat, with the only big hill the 2miles near home. The roads on my route are well maintained without big pot holes, but i do cross rail road tracks 3 times. It's San Diego, so it never snows or freezes, rains only a few times a year (i'll probably drive those days). Ideal commute IMO.

I am a bigger (fat) guy @ 230lbs, with the goal of getting back to 190 this summer. I used to ride to work till 3 years ago, on a old mountain bike setup with specialized "fatboy" tires. That bike is now RIP, so im getting a Motobecane Vent Noir (for various reasons).

I'll be adding a Topeak rear rack and a bag/pannier, for cloths, boots, and a laptop. And lots of lighting.

My only concern is the tires it will come with "Continental UltraSport 700c". Will these work, or should i look at replacing them ASAP? When i do replace them what tires would you recommend?

Thanks in advance for any and all advice.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm a fan of the Michelin tires. I'm 6'4" 245pnds and they've been good to me even for commuting.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

For commuting its hard to beat Continental Gatorskins. I'd go with 700x28s. If you're cheap I've had good luck with Serfas Secas. On my tandem I run a Gatorskin on the front and a Seca on the back.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Panaracer Pasela Tourguards. Very tough. Very durable.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

The Ultra Sport are an inexpensive tire without any puncture resistance. They came on one bike I own, I rode them for a while before switching to Gatorskins. I prefer puncture resistance on my commuting bikes.

I like the Gatorskins a lot. The Gator Hardshells have even more puncture resistance. Whatever you buy, go with the largest size that will fit on your bike.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

The Ultra Sports are available in 23c, 25c and 28c. Which are yours? If either of the 2 larger sizes, I'd just run them until they're worn out and then buy Panaracer Paselas Tourguards. Commuting on 23c, even at my feather-weight 180 lbs just isn't fun day after day.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I would try the Conti Gatorskins in 25 or 28 mm. I commute on Conti GP 4 Seasons and GP 4000s on good roads and rarely get flats with excellent durability and handling.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

panaracer urban max 32c. no flats, comfy ride, secure on almost any terrain.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I had the same tires in 28c and I thought I would just replace them when they wore out. After flatting at least weekly if not more and having to fix them at the side of the road, I decided to bite the bullet and buy Specialized Armadillos. No problems after that. I wouldn't use those tires for commuting if you gave them to me. For your size and comfort, try the 32's if they fit. It will be a much more comfortable ride.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

When you do replace them, go big ... at least 28mm.

You won't regret it. Better control, better ride, and (for some reason) fewer flats.

I ride on 28mm Paselas on the road bike/sometime commuter bike.

My honest-to-gosh commuter bike has a 32mm Schwalbe tire up front, 35mm in the rear. Flats are uncommon, fortunately.


----------



## lazybean (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice guys! As soon as the bike arrives i'll check out what size I can go. The Continental Gators look like the way to go for me.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



wooglin said:


> For commuting its hard to beat Continental Gatorskins. I'd go with 700x28s. If you're cheap I've had good luck with Serfas Secas. On my tandem I run a Gatorskin on the front and a Seca on the back.


 
Been using 700 x 28 Gatorskins on a commuter for a couple of years. They work great.


----------



## apatron (Aug 6, 2010)

wooglin said:


> For commuting its hard to beat Continental Gatorskins. I'd go with 700x28s. If you're cheap I've had good luck with Serfas Secas. On my tandem I run a Gatorskin on the front and a Seca on the back.


I run 700 x 23 gatorskins on my road bike that I use for commuting and they are pretty good. I like the ride. You cross railroad tracks so I'm assuming your riding near the coast. As long as you aren't hitting coast highway between encinitas blvd through leucadia to La costa they are great tires, If you run through this stretch, you'll need something else to help deal with the goatheads. The gatorskins have held up incredibly well to everything except the thorns I've clocked just under 750 mile commuting this year and had 3 flats along this strech all from thorns. Before switching to the gator skins I had 5 flats on this 2 mile stretch of road in 1 week... I've started riding inland around this strech and I'm planning on trying some different liners (recommeded from mtbr commuting forum Panaracer Flat-Away Felted Kevlar tire liners). If that doesn't work, armadillos even though they don't ride as well as the gatorskins...


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

a lot of people like the gators but i got a lot of flats when i used them (tried 25 and 28)... YMMV


----------



## MADMAXB (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Gatorskins hands down :thumbsup:


----------



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

*are gatorskins a better ride than armadillos?*

I've had Specialized Armadillos... didn't get many flats but I thought they rode like bricks. Are Gatorskins better?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I like these:
http://www.bontrager.com/model/00443
Available in 23, 25 and 28. Steel bead but the kevlar belt is really nice for flat resistance.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

pdxtim said:


> I've had Specialized Armadillos... didn't get many flats but I thought they rode like bricks. Are Gatorskins better?


Yes. They actually ride better than some of the older non flat-resistant Continental tires.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I have owned the Gatorskins, Schwalbe Marathon Supremes, Schwalbe Marathon Plus and the Specialized Armadillo. I like them all for different reasons. The Armadillos and the M Plus are by far the most puncture resistant, but I can't use the Armadillos in Seattle as they are way too slick in the rain. The Gatorskins and Supremes handle more like a true slick, but are slightly less puncture resistant than the M Plus/ Armadillo.

Since you are in San Diego you could go with the Armadillo, but be careful the few days it rains, they are sketchy. If you like to lay it down and hit the corners fast, which is probably not the case since you are getting side bags, get the Marathon Supreme or Gatorskins. For my commuting money (and what I am rolling now, and am going to buy for a new bike coming up) are the Marathon Plus. I need this one though as I go through glass filled city paths/ parks. Good luck losing the weight- riding is the only way to go (get up early it is more fun with fewer cars).................MTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Panaracer Pasala Tourguards. They never flat and have a nice tread. Wire beads are cheap, folding bead is light.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I just bought some of Performance's Forte Metro-K 700x35 for $12.99 each and some Slime tubes for $7.99 each. I'm pretty sure I'll not have to worry about flats, and spent under $50 (including tax) for the pair.

I used to use Bontrager Hard Case 700x25 and never had a flat on those. But I wanted bigger this time. The only problem I had with the Hard Case, is traction in the wet (very little). But since I live in the desert (Phoenix area), the concern is minute.

Also, I run a Topeak Explorer rack and their MTX trunk bag. Perfect for commuting!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm in Arizona, so similar weather (in that both places are dry). I'm big too. I ride 28mm Gatorskins. I can't recommend them strongly enough. 25's will do if the 28's won't fit.


----------



## JWRB (Nov 29, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> I like these:
> http://www.bontrager.com/model/00443
> Available in 23, 25 and 28. Steel bead but the kevlar belt is really nice for flat resistance.


I agree, I've been using these same tires for the last 5 years of commuting in Baltimore. Aside from a nail or knife these things are pretty indestructible. I'm on my second set and have put well over 10,000 miles on them. I have flatten once using these tires during that time.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm in San Diego and was running the ultra's that came on my bike for 3 weeks and had 4 flats. I switched to gatorskin ultra's and have about 400 miles of commuting and riding on our filthy surface streets with no flats. I stuck with 23's but you can get a more plush ride with abit more rolling resistance on 25's at least.


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

Panaracer Ribmo 700x28s. A bit heavier than some perhaps but bombproof. Good 'sticktion' too although not as good at the Panaracer T-Servs for Messenger. The T-Servs are great when it's dry but seemed to pick up too much flat-inducing junk in the rain.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

brucew said:


> Whatever you buy, go with the largest size that will fit on your bike.


I'm curious: Why the largest?


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Ive been riding/commuting SD about 150 miles/week for 2 or 3 years. I never had alot of probelms with flats except on my GP4000's, which is weird. I commuted awhile on the Ultra Sports, but frankly, upgrading from those tires is worth is based on the feel and speed of the tire, regardless of flats. FWIW, I didn't find them to flat any more than other tires. 
I would think you would be fine on 25c tires, but I am only 150lbs, so maybe 28c is more comfortable?
Most of my commutes were the 101 Cardiff -> UCSD, and also quite a few loops cardiff-> North 101 -> Oceanside Blvd -> home on el camino (for some interval type training).

Had to add this, i am probably jinxing it though: I put some Vittoria Rubino Pros on my bike, and I have put down ~2000 miles with no flats. That includes riding on Miramar Blvd, which is a warzone. I think those in 25c or one size larger would be my ideal commute tire.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

voodooguy said:


> I'm curious: Why the largest?


For a commuter bike, a wider tire will offer a plusher ride and soak up the pavement better. It might slow you down a tad cause of the resistance due to more rubber in contact with the road however, you may never notice it. Unless you're racing the same bike.

P.S. The bike you just got...the Casseroll, you can run 38mm with full fenders, according to the info on the Salsa website.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I figured. I'm going to start on 25. This bike will be considerably heavier for me; the roads on the commute are paved quite well; and, I can always get a larger tire on down the road. As far as the 38mm is concerned, mine is not the stock build. My LBS is recommended mavic equip @ 30% off. So, we shall see how that works out. I have no intent to go gravel or ride the canals; I should be okay. If not, it's tuition and lessons learned.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

I use Conti Grand Prix 4 Season, 23mm's on my go fast bike, very durable but insanely expensive at $75 per tire ( I scored at $35 ea. a year ago and bought 4)...... So......

Option two when I needed to replace my 28mmm Avocet Cross K's (great tire, no longer made) was a set of Michelin City Trekking tires, 700/32 (actually around 34.5 on 22mm wide rims). 

$30 at REI, so a steal.

I've never ridden a tire wider then 28 and can say that I like the ride, running them at around 75 psi. Wider tires do indeed handle sketchy conditions and bumps better. These are actually nice tires.

SB


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

Specialized Armadillos...Nimbus is the most recent pair I used. A little pricey, but worth it.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

I use gp4season in 28mm too. So far no problem, very comfortable, no flat. Can't comment on durability, I use them since february.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

28 or better yet 32 tires. 

I have had good luck with the Hutchinson Top Slick 2 with Protect'Air. They are cheap at Nashbar. 

My current ride (Paddy Wagon) came with 28 Conti Ultra Sports I flatted my first ride but haven't flatted since (knock on wood).


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I commute on 32's - Michelin City tires. They roll very well. I prefer the comfort of these 32's on the rough gravel and pavement I commute on. I don't notice any meaningful difference in speed on my commute vs. my "fast" lightweight bike w/ full-on racing grade 23's (Mich. Pro Race2)

If this were my only bike, I'd probably try to get by with 28's, but the 32's are really, really nice for commuting. I just have no caution about rough stuff, pot holes, pavement cracks, having to go off the road occasionally, etc.

Next pair I get, I might spend a little more money and get a higher TPI and/or folding/lighter tire, but will definitely stick w/ 32's.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

lazybean said:


> I live in San Diego, I have a 11mile each way commute. It is mostly flat, with the only big hill the 2miles near home. The roads on my route are well maintained without big pot holes, but i do cross rail road tracks 3 times. It's San Diego, so it never snows or freezes, rains only a few times a year (i'll probably drive those days). Ideal commute IMO.
> 
> I am a bigger (fat) guy @ 230lbs, with the goal of getting back to 190 this summer. I used to ride to work till 3 years ago, on a old mountain bike setup with specialized "fatboy" tires. That bike is now RIP, so im getting a Motobecane Vent Noir (for various reasons).
> 
> ...


They're not very flat resistant and don't ride nice.



> When i do replace them what tires would you recommend?


Continental Gator Skins are flat resistant, ride better, and last a long time. Although the folding flavor only comes in 23/25mm (I ride those @ 180 pounds and 90-95 psi front/95-100 psi rear) you can also get wire beads in 28 and 32mm.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Just thought I might chime in with my two cents. I love my Vittoria randonneurs. I've tried armadillos and gatorskins, and they are just too "bricklike" for me. I run 28's on my bikes and I sometimes think I'm riding on 32's. They aren't the single grippiest tire I've ever rode, but far better than armadillos or gatorskins in wet weather. Recently I started running a Serfas seca on my single speed to replace my worn through armadillo. The shop sold me on them saying that the tires were very grippy and had comparable flat protection. And they were about half the cost. So far so good....


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

I've used the Conti gatorskins on my Jake the Snake commuter in 700x28c and have had both sidewall get a pimple type puncture through the sidewall. I do travel on dirt roads and such but it has been the only tire I have ever flatted and front and rear sidewall holes. I'm going with the Schwalbe marathons in 28c next we'll see how they hold up. I was airing them up to just about 90psi before each ride and I do keep my bikes clean after riding.


----------



## lazybean (Feb 28, 2011)

Wanted to do an update.

After one year I still have not had a flat on the Continental Gatorskis. Starting in May, I now commute 3days a week (22miles RT) and will usually ride 20-30 miles on Sunday. 

Have not lost as much weight, but i am getting so much stronger. My commute times have dropped 10min going and 15min return.


----------

